# cleaning plastic frames



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

You are really concerned about the frames.. scrape em soapy scrub .. rinse bleach water rinse and let air dry then apply your wax. Now the wax that might end up being the source of the new contagion you are introducing to your colonies.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

If i were to clean plastic frames i personally would use a power washer and then bleach them afterwards.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It all depends on what type of cleaning you are looking for, are these unused frames that have been sitting around a while and you wish to clean then just to be sure? Are they used frames that have comb in them that for whatever reason you want to remove and clean? Are they frames that came from a suspect hive, or a hive of undetermined origin? 

The procedure one may recommend often depends on the situation, often we surmise the intent and make a recommendation that may or may not be the appropriate option. 
Try to give as much pertinent information as possible when asking a question.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Assuming that they haven't been exposed to AFB, and you don't have many many of them - just scrape them off with a putty knife and insert them between brood frames during the spring nectar flow.

For evidence...










2 1/2 weeks later...


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Dishwasher?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

When I used plastic, I scraped and re-waxed. One time I used a pressure washer but I'm not sure exactly what I accomplished in the end except to say that I pressure washed them. When I did that, I sprayed them first with a bleach / Simple Green mix and then turned the pressure on.


----------



## schindal (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine are from old hives that had been unused for 4-5 years. Wax moths covered about half of them, others were partially drawn I scraped them all early in the winter with a putty knife and then wire brushed them. They have been sitting outside in the hives all winter, out temps dropped below zero drgrees on multiple occasions. Most of what I have looks similar to the picture. I currently have no bees and am expecting a NUC the end of May. Meanwhile I plan to use a few of the clean old brood comb and these scraped plastic frames in swarm traps and try to catch a swarm or two. In the pic did you coat it with wax prior to placing in the colony?
Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I do what Mr. LaFerney does. You don't have to clean with a power washer or wire brush. Just scrape and put back in the middle of a brood box. I don't even do that good a job of scraping. There's wax residue on it already so they get it. They'll build it back out during a spring flow. 

They're great to use in packages when you feed with sugar water. They'll build it out in no time.

In late summer, fall and winter forget it. They won't touch it.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Charlie makes a good point. If you're just rough scraping on plastic, there's usually enough wax left for them to work up into full comb. Sometimes you'll see where the plastic is "bare". If it's a little, no problem. If there's a lot of it, then you need to re-coat. If they're hungry for space, they'll just build it right out but I never counted on it.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

JConnolly said:


> Dishwasher?


Hate to be your plumber.

ABJ has an article about this in April.

Scrape, power wash, coat with wax.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

schindal said:


> Mine are from old hives that had been unused for 4-5 years. Wax moths covered about half of them...In the pic did you coat it with wax prior to placing in the colony?
> Thanks for all the info!


I just scrape them - no wax, syrup, honey-b-healthy. No power wash, bleach, simple green, no magic words - just scrape off the spooge and put them in a strong hive that needs more comb during the spring flow.

Strong hive
Needs comb
Spring flow

That's the recipe for getting plastic foundation drawn out - old or new. Everything else is just to make the beekeeper feel like they are doing something constructive.


----------

